#  Alternativmedizin >   Homöopathie....... >

## Athelas

Nachstehend die Zusammenfassung einer mehrere hundert Seiten umfassenden Studie über die Wirksamkeit Bzw. Nicht- Wirksamkeit homöopathischer Mittel, die übrigens ausschliesslich von Ärtzten erstellt wurde.
..................................................  ...........................................
Die Homöopathie hat eine ganz eigenständige, therapeutische Methode entwickelt, die nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen eine individuell spezifisch wirksame, jedoch nach pharmakologischem Wissensstand unspezifische Stimulation der Selbstheilungsvorgänge darstellt. Ihre Arzneimittel sind deshalb nicht wie ein herkömmliches Pharmakon zu betrachten und müssen dementsprechend anders untersucht werden. Im Bereich der klinischen Wirksamkeitsforschung sind die in der Schulmedizin üblichen Vergleichsstudien (randomisierte Doppelblind-Studien) mit Placebo äusserst problematisch, weil sie die Homöopathie in ein ihr fremdes Forschungskorsett zwängen. Ausserdem ist ein homöopathisches Arzneimittel nur bei individuell passender Wahl wirksam, bei individuell unpassender Verordnung ist es nur als Placebo zu betrachten. Viele der auch in letzter Zeit angewandten Forschungssätze ignorieren dieses Faktum immer noch und beharren auf einem herkömmlichen Ansatz der Randomisierung und Placebokontrolle. In Zukunft braucht es also andere Forschungsansätze, um eine der Methode der Homöopathie adäquate Wirksamkeitsforschung zu betreiben. 
..................................................  ........................................... 
O.K. soweit. Man kommt zu dem Ergebniss das Homöopathie zwar wirkt, sich aber nicht in ein so enges Korsett wie Hauptwirkung, Nebenwirkung, Dosierung und Dauer der Einnahme zwängen lässt.
Und tatsächlich gibt es Fälle in denen ein und dasselbe homöopathische Mittel bei zwei ( scheinbar ) identischen Erkrankungen einmal geholfen hat und einmal ein kompletter Versager war.
Und hier unterscheidet sich m.e. auch die Spreu vom Weizen bei den Therapeuten : jeder Patient ist anders und es kommt selten vor das zwei Patienten das selbe Mittel in der selben Potenz brauchen.
Ich hatte das große Vergnügen ein paar Vorlesungen von G. Vithoulkas zu Besuchen ( für mich der Papst unter den Homöopathen ), der genau darauf immer wieder hingewiesen hat.
Das Grundgesetz und die Bibel jedes guten Homöopathen ist das "Organon der Heilkunst von Samuel Hahnemann". Ich kenne ein paar angebliche Homöopathen die davon noch nie etwas gehört haben......... 
Jede Therapie ist halt nur so gut wie der jenige der sie anwendet, was zu dem bedauerlichen Umstand geführt hat, das viele Leute von der Homöopathie ( und diesem Falle dann auch zurecht ) nichts halten.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Athelas,   

> Jede Therapie ist halt nur so gut wie der jenige der sie anwendet

   Damit hast Du unbedingt Recht, und dies gilt nicht nur für alternative Ansätze - aber da ganz besonders.  Ich kenne leider vielzuviele hundsmiserable Homöopathen, Akupunkteure, TCM-Mediziner oder Osteopathen, aber ich kenne auch einige wenige, die richtig gut sind. Gerade die o.g. Heilmethoden sind immens kompliziert und erfordern daher ein besonderes Können.  Die Schulmedizin hat's da in der Tat leichter. Komme ich als Patient zum Doc und klage über Sodbrennen, Reizhusten und Aufstoßen, folgt i.d.R. eine Magenspiegelung und die Verordnung von Säurehemmern. Fall erledigt.  Nicht so, wenn ich mit eben diesem Problem bei einem fähigen TCM-Arzt oder Homöopathen auftauche. Der nimmt mich in einem langen Gespräch erst mal auseinander und fragt mich auch nach vielen Dingen, die mit meinem Eingangsproblem vermeintlich gar nix zu tun haben. Bis eine Therapie eingeleitet wird, kann es bis zu 3-4 (lange) Sitzungen dauern. Ein anderer, der mit den gleichen Symptomen kommt, bekommt vielleicht eine völlig andere Therapie, was beim Schulmediziner ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ist.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Athelas! 
Auch ich finde deinen Text echt gelungen!
Ich gehöre zwar zu den Leuten, die tendenziell auch zu den Skeptikern gegen Homöopathie, aber ich kann mir auch sehr gut vorstellen, dass viel Skeptik auch nur durch schlechte Anwender entstanden ist.
Es gibt einfach Dinge die in der Homöopathie sehr heilend wirken (sehe ich bei Menschen, die sich darauf verlassen)! Wodurch letzendlich die Heilung geschah, ob es das ein oder andere Mal evtl. doch Placebo war finde ich in dem Moment zweitrangig.
Dein Text hat vieles auf den Punkt gebracht! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia,  ich erinnere mich noch gut an mein erstes Erlebnis mit der Homöopathie vor ca. 20 Jahren:  Damals litt ich an heftigen Sehnenscheidenentzündungen an beiden Handgelenken. Meine Freundin (Ärztin mit homöopathischer Zusatzqualifikation) gab mir 3 winzige Globuli, die ich auf der Zunge zergehen lassen sollte.  Am späten Abend bekam ich einen grausig juckenden Nesselausschlag (den ich vor allem bei Infektionen schon seit Kindesbeinen immer wieder bekomme) sowie wandernde Gelenkschmerzen. Außerdem brannten die Handgelenke höllisch. Ich rief meine Freundin an, erzählte ihr, wie's mir geht und fragte entrüstet, was sie mir denn da für ein Teufelszeug gegeben habe.  Sie sagte: Das war Rhus toxicodendron C30. Was ich jetzt erlebe, sei die sog. Anfangsverschlimmerung. Bei Rhus tox komme das besonders oft vor. Es sei ein Zeichen dafür, dass das Mittel passt.  Nach 3 Tagen war der Spuk vorbei - ebenfalls waren meine Handgelenke erstmals seit vielen Wochen auf dem Weg der Besserung. Eine weitere Woche später war ich vollkommen beschwerdefrei, und das über mehrere Jahre. Der Nesselausschlag, der mich bis dahin alle paar Wochen mal plagte, war anschließend über gut 5 Jahre nicht mehr aufgetaucht.  Viel später landete ich bei einem u.a. homöopathisch arbeitenden Internisten, dem ich das erzählte. Er grinste und meinte, eine solche Rosskur hätte er mir damals zwar nicht zugemutet, sondern zunächst niedrig potenziertes Rhus tox gegeben, aber dank dieser Erfahrung wisse ich jetzt ja, dass eine homöopathische Therapie tatsächlich wirkt - sofern das passende Mittel gewählt werde. Als sich herausstellte, dass ich Rheumatoide Arthritis habe, verschrieb mir jener Doc zunächst Urbason, also Methylprednisolon, und entließ mich zum Rheumatologen zwecks Einstellung auf ein wirksames Basismedikament. Er sagte, eine RA könne man mittels alleiniger homöopathischer Therapie nicht kontrollieren.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie! 
Nimmst Du denn unterstützend noch das Rhus tox ein oder gar nicht mehr? Und wenn ja, welche Potenz? D30 ist soweit ich weiß, relativ hoch, oder? 
Nicht daß Ihr jetzt hier meint, ich sei nicht mehr skeptisch, aber meine Nachbarin erzählte mir heute, sie bekomme alle 6 Wochen von ihrer Hausärztin (mit homöopathischer Zusatzausbildung) 3 Globuli auf sie abgestimmt in D30 und dann habe sie erstmal wieder Ruhe mit Magenbeschwerden, Hautausschlag und innerlicher Unruhe. Deshalb interessiert es mich, ob Du das Rhus tox noch weiterhin nimmst oder nur vom Rheumatologen schulmedizinisch eingestellt bist. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,  Rhus tox nehme ich seit diesem Ersterlebnis nicht mehr. Meine cP ist mit Arava (Leflunomid) mittlerweile so gut eingestellt, dass ich nur noch bei den sog. "Minischüben" homöopathisch nachhelfe, dann aber mit Ledum D6 3x tgl. - passt jetzt besser. Am nächsten Tag ist der Spuk ausgestanden.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Angie,  
danke für die prompte Antwort!  
Wir gehen jetzt Richtung Bett, Gute Nacht und bis morgen, 
viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie! 
Deine Geschichte ist toll!
Ich hab mit Sehnenscheidenentzündungen auch schon viel Erfahrung. Einmal nannte meine beste Freundin mich schon 'Bahnhof': Eine Schiene kommt nach der anderen... :Angry:  Werde es vielleicht nächstes mal auch mit so einer Methode versuchen- aber nicht bei einem Pfuscher sondern bei einem, dem ich was zutraue! :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Julia,  Ruhigstellung hatte mir bei Sehnenscheidenentzündungen noch nie etwas gebracht - im Gegenteil, dadurch wurde es stets noch schlimmer.  :Angry:   Ich habe zwar auch Schienen, die ich aber nur dann benutze, wenn mir eine außergewöhnliche Knochenarbeit bevorsteht (z.B. heute, als ich den Rest meiner Sträucher zusammengeschnürt habe).  Liebe Grüße und a gueds Nächtle! Angie

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Angie,  
doch, bei mir ist Ruhigstellung was helfendes und dann nehm ich immer noch ne entzündungshemmende Creme... aber es mal anders zu versuchen wäre sicher interessant! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Angie und Julia! 
Mein Orthopäde hat mir zu Ruhigstellung und Kälte geraten, also in Form von Zinkleimverband und Eispacks. Das hat alles verschlimmert. 
Ich habe dann selber experimentiert, habe den Verband aufgeschnitten und Wärme drauf getan, auch wenn jeder Arzt die Augen rollt und sagt:"Um Himmels willen keine Wärme!", mir hilft es. Ich könnte mit Eispacks drauf die Wände hochgehen, bei Wärme merke ich minütlich, wie der Schmerz nachläßt. Ruhigstellung auch nur, wenn es ganz schlimm ist, ansonsten versuche ich, den Arm weiter zu bewegen. Ich hatte da viel mit zu tun, als ich noch in der Radiologie gearbeitet habe und viele Befunde geschrieben habe. Mittlerweile habe ich aber schon lange Ruhe, bin ja auch zuhause, leider.  
Ab und an habe ich Voltaren genommen, aber nur, wenn es gar nicht auszuhalten war vor Schmerzen und ich ja auch weiter arbeiten mußte. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Monsti

Hallo Andrea,   

> Ich habe dann selber experimentiert

   Genau das sollte man auch tun! Wir sind nun mal keine Maschinen eines bestimmten Fabrikats, und jeder Mensch ist anders. Außerdem ist es ein Unterschied, ob man sich die Sehnenscheidenentzündung aufgrund einseitiger Belastung bzw. Überlastung oder aber im Rahmen einer entzündlich-rheumatischen Erkrankung holt. Für die meisten Rheumatiker ist im Entzündungsschub jegliche Wärme unerträglich. Typisch ist dann auch der sog. "Ruheschmerz" - deshalb ist in diesem Fall eine Ruhigstellung genau das Falsche.  Liebe Grüße von Angie

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Monsti! 
Die rheumatische Komponente hatte ich nicht bedacht! Ich weiß von vielen Patienten, die Rheumatiker waren, das Wärme verschlimmert.  
Aber Du hast Recht, wir sind keine Maschinen, sondern Menschen und deswegen werde ich auch weiterhin selber experimentieren. Ich merke es eh am besten oder zuerst, wenn es mir nicht gut tut und dann lasse ich es auch sein, was auch immer, habe jetzt gerade kein konkretes Beispiel zur Hand! 
Liebe Grüße nach Tirol! 
Andrea*

----------

